# How can I extract a rar file?



## TheCoder (May 31, 2011)

Hi,

I want to extract a rar file on FreeBSD 8.1. If it's not possible how can I create a file .gz or .tgz on windows 7?


----------



## Beastie (May 31, 2011)

Both are possible.

Install archivers/unrar. You use it like this:
`% unrar e rar_file.rar`

If you want a graphic frontend, you can use archivers/xarchiver (GTK+-based). I'm sure there are others.

As for Windows, I believe 7-Zip is capable of creating gzipped/tared-gzipped files (Packing / unpacking: 7z, XZ, BZIP2, *GZIP*, TAR, ZIP and WIM).


----------



## TheCoder (May 31, 2011)

thanks


----------

